
Major coding error in OAS analysis of Bolivia’s 2019 elections - mavroprovato
https://cepr.net/press-release/major-coding-error-reveals-another-fatal-flaw-in-oas-analysis-of-bolivias-2019-elections/
======
sudoaza
Hired statistician sorted timestamps alphabetically instead of
chronologically.

